

70% of Bitcoins Have Been Hoarded for Six Months or More - hackerjam
https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/70-bitcoins-hoarded-six-months/

======
ikeboy
This also means that 30% of bitcoins have turned over in the past 6 months.
Which is huge compared to almost any other commodity that can be hoarded.
(Although the 30% includes change addresses, which means the real amount that
changed hands might be less.

